
EU creation financed by CIA (declassified US docs) - binarray2000
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/1356047/Euro-federalists-financed-by-US-spy-chiefs.html
======
binarray2000
A few more infos:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/04/27/the-
european-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/04/27/the-european-
union-always-was-a-cia-project-as-brexiteers-discov/)

------
dTal
Inflammatory, uninformative, rambling, one-sentence-per-paragraph Daily-Mail-
style writing. Someone's really doubling down on the anti-EU propaganda in the
run up to the referendum.

After the way they covered Snowden, if baffles me that anyone takes the
Telegraph seriously any more.

~~~
binarray2000
(1) The main link is for the article from 19th, September 2000 which predates
Brexit by 16 years.

(2) Telegraph is "just" a messenger. Main source are documents that "were
found by Joshua Paul, a researcher at Georgetown University in Washington".

